# As a combination knitter, I was completely shocked-----



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

I went to a knitting shop yesterday in Massachusetts (hesitate to give the name) in a panic with a bunch of dropped stitches on a sweater I'm struggling with. I was beyond the lace and starting the stockinette. I told the owner that I am a combined knitter, especially when doing many inches of stockinette. I explained how I knit and she said "You are doing it wrong. That is not the way it is supposed to be done." I suggested that she look up Annie Modesitt who popularized this Eastern European style that my mother learned from her grandmother. She wasn't interested. I showed the other woman who is trying to learn how to knit Continental style who understood the advantages. Different is not wrong!!


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree with you -it is the finished result that counts.


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

Good for you, nice that you tried to share, their loss!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

We were just comparing knitting techniques at my knit club.

We all do it differently. We are all awesome!


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

njbetsy said:


> I went to a knitting shop yesterday in Massachusetts (hesitate to give the name) in a panic with a bunch of dropped stitches on a sweater I'm struggling with. I was beyond the lace and starting the stockinette. I told the owner that I am a combined knitter, especially when doing many inches of stockinette. I explained how I knit and she said "You are doing it wrong. That is not the way it is supposed to be done." I suggested that she look up Annie Modesitt who popularized this Eastern European style that my mother learned from her grandmother. She wasn't interested. I showed the other woman who is trying to learn how to knit Continental style who understood the advantages. Different is not wrong!!


Wow! As stated here many times "there is no wrong way to knit". How judgemental.
This is why I rarely go to yarn shops. I have never felt really welcome in any I visited, perhaps I didn't spend enough. I know from reading here on KP there are some wonderful owners. Of course you don't have to be a good knitter to have a yarn store.

Considering you only needed help with stockinette I hope they were able to get your stitches back on track.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree. There are so many ways to get that yarn through that loop. Once it is finished it doesn't matter at all how it was done. The advantage of many different methods of knitting is that it is possible for everyone to find a method that is comfortable for them so even more of us can know the joy of knitting.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

There is no wrong way . I say, Whatever, it works for me


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

I just looked up "combination knitting", it's the way I do it!
I call it "Eastern European".
It's quick and easy for a crocheter to pick up and understand.
I've made thousands of items, and they all came out beautiful.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

This woman is way too self-righteous to own a knit shop.


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Please could you direct me to a site for this. I do a lot of crocheting but am struggling to get my head around continental knitting. TYIA.



yourmother306 said:


> I just looked up "combination knitting", it's the way I do it!
> I call it "Eastern European".
> It's quick and easy for a crocheter to pick up and understand.
> I've made thousands of items, and they all came out beautiful.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

60 some years ago when I was teaching myself to knit from a book ( no internet ). I could not get the hang of the English style so I always held my yarn in my left hand to make my stitches. I had am aunt that knit and she told me I was doing it wrong and tried to get me to knit in the English style. I could not get it, probably because I crocheted first. Anyway, it wasn’t until years later I was able to put a name (continental knitting) to the way I did it. Imagine my surprise. Luckily I did not stop knitting because of my aunts negativity.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Webs? Stick to your guns, you are right there is no wrong way. Do what you are comfortable with. No one else's business.


----------



## nwrussell (Jul 26, 2014)

That is an interesting way to purl. I generally continental knit and portuguese purl. I may try this "new to me" way of purling. Thanks for letting us know you were doing it "wrong!" I wouldn't have learned something new otherwise!


----------



## quiltngrama (Apr 6, 2017)

I just watched a YouTube video on this. Can't wait to try it. The purl stitch that way.... That's what I want to try.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

No, it wasn't Webs. If you look up Annie Modesitt she explains it. She made a point that when you knit combination style, you use the same amount of yarn for the purl stitch and the knit stitch. I think I purl faster than I knit when doing that.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

People are like that about all knitting techniques (_some people_); also about what yarn is worth using or not. Boils my blood - for that matter, people are like that about nearly everything we do in life - very judgy. "My way or the highway."

My father's seemingly favorite expression (he said it a _lot_) was "to each his* own." That's what I generally subscribe to.

*In the olden days before we became PC, "his" in this instance was a stand-in for "his or her." Can you tell I have trouble with changes in language rules?! :sm02:


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

When I was about 10 years old I had a German aunt who tried to teach me to knit because we were both left handed and my mother thought I was hopeless. I realized years later that Aunt Helen knit European style, and I just couldn't get my head around it. I figured things out on my own with a beginners knitting book.
Seeing what others have said here about European style maybe I should give it another try.
I think there are just about as many "methods" as there are knitters. We all have our own ways of making that stitch.


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

jvallas said:


> People are like that about all knitting techniques (_some people_); also about what yarn is worth using or not. Boils my blood - for that matter, people are like that about nearly everything we do in life - very judgy. "My way or the highway."
> 
> My father's seemingly favorite expression (he said it a _lot_) was "to each his* own." That's what I generally subscribe to.
> 
> *In the olden days before we became PC, "his" in this instance was a stand-in for "his or her." Can you tell I have trouble with changes in language rules?! :sm02:


I completely agree. Kindness and acceptance of differences has disappeared.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I too have been told I knit wrong. Hold my needles wrong.. I have dexterity issues...
I have been laughed at made fun of... people are rude.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

ChristineM said:


> Please could you direct me to a site for this. I do a lot of crocheting but am struggling to get my head around continental knitting. TYIA.


Here you go, Christine. YWIA. Edited to include another link.

http://www.anniemodesitt.com/knit.html

http://anniemodesitt.com/combo/

Edit #2: A good video


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

You might send this portion of today's KP to the shop so that she might learn something.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Some people just wear their ignorance like a badge of honor. It's stories like these that make never want to visit my local yarn store.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

fergablu2 said:


> Some people just wear their ignorance like a badge of honor. It's stories like these that make never want to visit my local yarn store.


They're not all alike. The one I go to is a very friendly place.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Local yarns stores are very snooty IMHO. I would rather struggle at home with the help of KP or YouTube than walk into a LYS. I don’t have access to a LYS where I live now and I really don’t miss it. 
When faced with a bunch of dropped stitches, I would pick them up with a very small needle any way I could and reorient them as I knit them, if they need to be reoriented. 
I don’t think I could have held my tongue if someone told me I knitted “wrong”. If it’s right for me it is right! I would rather work things out for myself than rely on people like that.
I do like the Portuguese purling method. Even though I’m a continental knitter, I used to be thrower.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I taught myself to use magic loop long before it was a technique, just because I could only afford to buy one needle and I always bought the longest one I could get. I have been using circulars, even those old stiff metal wrapped ones, since I first found one in a rummage sale when my boys were preschoolers. It wasn't the best but I learned to do it, and never did have ladders where the stitches were pulled because the cable was not flexible enough. When I first found a new flexible needle I thought I had found the best thing ever.

Then I started doing two at once. Sleeves, mitts, socks etc. No one to teach me, just did it. i moved to a new town and thought maybe the LYS might be interested in seeing what I was doing and maybe would want to have some classes on putting two things on the same circular needle. So I walked in with my socks, proud as punch that I had learned how to do it and the owner told me that what I was doing was impossible and that I must have just put those stitches on the circular needle to try to be a smart ass, but she "knew" I could not have knit socks that way. Needless to say, she found out later that I was right and she was wrong but she never apologized and I never bought anything from her store.

So many think that their way of knitting, holding the yarn, etc is the only way it should be done. I know the attitude in the store never changed and if you dont do something her way, it is wrong. Not different but wrong.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Sad, but true how people react to something different, Chikkie. The woman in that yarn store was so intolerant of something she knew nothing about.

Here's another good video showing how to do seed stitch with combination knitting.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I visited a LYS some time ago looking for a reasonably priced yarn and was told, "You don't want that, this is much better" (read more expensive). I bought nothing and never went back. Whatever happened to the customer is always right?


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I hate that phrase, "You're doing it wrong." If it works for you, it is not wrong. I hope you got the stitches fixed.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

The assistant took care of the unraveling stitches, thank goodness. I am doing a knit along on Craftsy for a sweater called Tealeaf Cardigan. I think I am too inexperienced but pushing to do it anyway. I am weeks behind.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I watched a couple of videos. There is a group on Ravelry- who knew????https://www.ravelry.com/groups/combination-knitters


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> The assistant took care of the unraveling stitches, thank goodness. I am doing a knit along on Craftsy for a sweater called Tealeaf Cardigan. I think I am too inexperienced but pushing to do it anyway. I am weeks behind.


Good for you! Pushing yourself to do something you feel is beyond you is great! So what if you are behind? You will learn so much! And you will soon not be too inexperienced!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> I watched a couple of videos. There is a group on Ravelry- who knew????https://www.ravelry.com/groups/combination-knitters


Who knew?!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Yes, that lady shouldn't own or be working in a knitting shop. The first thing I every knit was a cardigan with long sleeves, a collar, buttonholes and buttons down the front. I wore it into a knittong shop and the lady there told me she didnt know what I did but that wasn't knitting, it wasn't a knit stitch. It was a warm nice looking cardigan, After her negative response, I rarely wore it. I was 21 years old. Didn't pick up knitting needlees for several years. I still haven't figured out what I had done that she thought was wrong. Now I know she was the one who was wrong.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

njbetsy said:


> Who knew?!!


How can I join this group?


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Mitzi said:


> Yes, that lady shouldn't own or be working in a knitting shop. The first thing I every knit was a cardigan with long sleeves, a collar, buttonholes and buttons down the front. I wore it into a knittong shop and the lady there told me she didnt know what I did but that wasn't knitting, it wasn't a knit stitch. It was a warm nice looking cardigan, After her negative response, I rarely wore it. I was 21 years old. Didn't pick up knitting needlees for several years. I still haven't figured out what I had done that she thought was wrong. Now I know she was the one who was wrong.


Maybe your stitches were twisted...that can happen depending on the type of knit and purl you use.
As long as you are consistent, it is the pattern.

I think you met someone who fancies herself the Knitting Police.
I've got news for her...1)there are no Knitting Police and 2) shes wrong!!!

If you are ever in the Texas Hill Country, PM me and we'll go to some lovely, accepting and very encouraging LYSs.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

Motto of the pragmatist: If it works, do it.

Corollary: All knitters should be pragmatists. Ignore the hard-core smug who think _their_ way is the _only_ way.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

just go to this link : https://www.ravelry.com/groups/combination-knitters
and either log in to your ravelry account or join. It is FREE!!


Clancy P said:


> How can I join this group?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> I visited a LYS some time ago looking for a reasonably priced yarn and was told, "You don't want that, this is much better" (read more expensive). I bought nothing and never went back. *Whatever happened to the customer is always right?*


It doesn't seem to apply to most local yarn shop owners.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> The assistant took care of the unraveling stitches, thank goodness. I am doing a knit along on Craftsy for a sweater called Tealeaf Cardigan. I think I am too inexperienced but pushing to do it anyway. I am weeks behind.


Link: https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/classes/tealeaf-sweater-knit-along/486806
On Ravelry: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tealeaf-sweater

The only 'cure' for inexperience is pushing it! That's how we learn to do _anything_. Good for you!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> ... Here's another good video showing how to do seed stitch with combination knitting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

Maybe the woman [that was no lady] was afraid of doing anything "Russian style."


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

njbetsy said:


> I went to a knitting shop yesterday in Massachusetts (hesitate to give the name) in a panic with a bunch of dropped stitches on a sweater I'm struggling with. I was beyond the lace and starting the stockinette. I told the owner that I am a combined knitter, especially when doing many inches of stockinette. I explained how I knit and she said "You are doing it wrong. That is not the way it is supposed to be done." I suggested that she look up Annie Modesitt who popularized this Eastern European style that my mother learned from her grandmother. She wasn't interested. I showed the other woman who is trying to learn how to knit Continental style who understood the advantages. Different is not wrong!!


So often those who knit in the English or throw method don't believe that the Combined Continental (or Eastern European, or Russian .... all names for same style of knitting, among others) is a reasonable way to knit. Closed minds believe "my way or the highway" ...


----------



## MunchkinMommy (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a similar incident: I taught myself knitting with the yarn in my right hand before I learned crochet. I've never gotten good gauge with continental, so when I crochet I hold the yarn in my right hand. The owner of a shop said "well then you're just knitting with a hook: that's not crochet." Funny, the stitches look like crochet, and you would never know how I hold the yarn based on the end results.


----------



## PenelopePickles (Mar 8, 2017)

So sorry that you experienced such a rude close minded person.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Some people are just not open to learning to do things in a different way.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

AuntieLoof said:


> Maybe the woman [that was no lady] was afraid of doing anything "Russian style."


That's a good one!!!


----------



## Silkweaver (Oct 12, 2017)

I am a handweaver who just started knitting a few years ago and just heard of combination knitting. I'm going to try it.


----------



## wendy n (Jul 23, 2015)

I am glad some other knitters feel uncomfortable in knitting shops. first time I purchased a pattern the owner said that is too difficult for you. That was nearly 50 Years ago. Went in to one a few weeks ago and was talked to as if I had no idea about knitting. I know that if you are not a regular customer they may not be aware of your capabilities but a few words about the craft and you can tell who knits and who does not. Thank goodness for this site and online shopping


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I never feel there is a right or wrong way, and am always interested in the different ways people knit.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I am always fascinated when I learn something new. Why would she make such a rude comment? Beats me...


----------



## baxterboy (Oct 3, 2016)

I'm glad i read your post. I thought it was me re yarn store owners. Some can be very nasty.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MunchkinMommy said:


> I had a similar incident: I taught myself knitting with the yarn in my right hand before I learned crochet. I've never gotten good gauge with continental, so when I crochet I hold the yarn in my right hand. The owner of a shop said "well then you're just knitting with a hook: that's not crochet." Funny, the stitches look like crochet, and you would never know how I hold the yarn based on the end results.


You're not alone in crocheting that way! There's a member of a group here who holds the hook and yarn in the same hand. Fascinating to watch! I can't do it though. My left hand manages yarn for both knit and crochet, and my right hand seems unable to learn to do so. So much for ambidexterity!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

As a leftie, I sort of taught myself when I was much younger. Years later, I discovered that I didn't knit like many other people, so I thought I had created another way to knit. Well, I discovered that I knit eastern uncrossed, so there seems to be nothing new in my knitting universe. I tired continental -- or my version -- and didn't really like it. I am happy with my style, and I know there is no wrong way to knit -- just different ways.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

She should be more open to variety and to learning something new! That attitude isn't going to win customers!


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I had a local shop a few years back, she was dismissive of knitting machines, and non wool in any form, and a bit snarky of hand knitting styles. Perhaps part of the reasons she is no longer in business. 

Seems like if you want customers you don't insult them! I was taught 
By my mother and "the learn how book" and retaught myself by watching EZ on public a few decades ago. Now I can enjoy knitting and not find it laborious with all that throwing. And there is no difference between my knitting and throwers or pickers. Sounds like that shop owner has a lot to learn.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

This attitude is one of my pet peeves. There is no wrong way!!! One knits the way one is comfortable knitting. Some methods may make doing some stitches more difficult, but there is no wrong way.


----------



## Babette d'Yveine (Oct 23, 2016)

I taught myself to knit and have absolutely no idea what I am doing is "called." I am right-handed, and hold the working needle in my right hand. I wrap the yarn around my left hand to keep it from slipping and use my left thumb and forefinger to make the stitch -- clockwise for both knit and purl. It works, but I don't do anything too complicated, just hats and scarves for disadvantaged kindergartners in a neighboring town. I've seen other women use their right hands to make the stitch, but it looks uncomfortable to me and seems much slower.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

I'll repeat what I have told many people when teaching them to knit, to crochet, to tat, to sew on buttons...
"If you feel comfortable with the way you are working, and you are getting the results you want, you are doing it right, regardless of what anybody tells you!"
That doesn't take away from the fact that I gave plenty of suggestions, but always trying to be tactful, along the line of "If you tried it this way...., the difference would be...." then left it to the student to see what she liked.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

That's awful to be treated that way. Sheesh. I hope you taught them a thing or two. Knitting the "right" way is whatever feels most comfortable for the person who is doing it. I have been reading on combined knitting and think, after all these years, it should be what I do. So PFT on those people you met. PFT, PFT, PFT! LOL


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I sometimes wonder how people stay in business with their attitude. Whatever happened to the well known phrase ‘the customer is always right’


----------



## riane57 (Nov 25, 2015)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Local yarns stores are very snooty IMHO. I would rather struggle at home with the help of KP or YouTube than walk into a LYS. I don't have access to a LYS where I live now and I really don't miss it.
> When faced with a bunch of dropped stitches, I would pick them up with a very small needle any way I could and reorient them as I knit them, if they need to be reoriented.
> I don't think I could have held my tongue if someone told me I knitted "wrong". If it's right for me it is right! I would rather work things out for myself than rely on people like that.
> I do like the Portuguese purling method. Even though I'm a continental knitter, I used to be thrower.


Not all LYStores are snooty. I discovered a wonderful store in Rockland ME this summer called Over the Rainbow Yarn where I spent three weeks visiting and knitting with the local groups (and visitors) every Wednesday morning. The owner is terrific. Her motto is "Be the boss of your knitting." She does charity knits, helps with knit problems, and even helps with technical problems with IPads and phones. The shop is on Facebook and sends out weekly newsletters, often with a lesson. I hated to leave and regret that it's 3 hours drive from my home in New Hampshire. Don't gIve up on LYShops. If they're good, they have a lot to offer.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good for you I agree with the others to no right or wrong way????????????


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

I learned combined decades ago. I didn’t know it had a name of its own and I knew no other way. Was often told I was knitting wrong. Didn’t care and wondered why those knitting ‘right’found purling so hard.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

Stubborn and arrogant are not character qualities that you need to worry about; they don't go away. She may have forgotten that she was not trying to teach a class where for her own sake, she wants everyone on the same page. Maybe having a rough day.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

I have no idea why some folks that their way is the "right" way. If I knit standing on my head and using my feet and I am comfortable with it, then that's the "right" way for me (For the record, I don't knit this way ????). 
I love the fact the the "right" way to knit is the way that is right for me and that if I choose, I can change or modify my knitting style. As for LYS's, there is only one left in my city. I learned to knit by taking classes there and continue to patronize them. Yes, they do carry only finer yarns, which are more expensive than the big craft stores. I prefer these, but I understand that not everyone does and that's ok! I find that all of their employees have been helpful, welcoming and generous with advice and tips. Their yarn doctor service (free of charge) has saved more than a few of my projects. I was in another state this past summer and visited an LYS there and found them to be just as lovely.

Don't let your negative experience turn you off. Knit any way you like and do give an LYS another try.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Some people just see things and black or white, when there are so many shades of grey. A woman I know who is a also a knitter watched me as I knitted and came over and asked me what style was I using. I replied, "my own style".


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

The knitting police are everywhere :sm17: Do what works for you.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

There is only one yarn shop where I found the owner to be totally awful. She bought the shop from someone I had liked, and moved it’s location. She did have a lovely location that didn’t require walking up a flight of stairs. When I stopped in, she asked me if I was there to learn to knit. When I told her, no, I was just looking at yarn and had been knitting for over 40 years, without having seen me knit, she told me, “Well, I know you’re doing it all wrong because you didn’t learn from me!” 

Needless to say, I didn’t buy anything there and the shop closed a few months later.


----------



## northoftown (Sep 16, 2013)

Hmmmm, self appointed knitting police there! Too narrow minded for a shop owner.


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Apparently she has appointed herself the Knitting Police. Oh, wait a minute, there aren't any. . . .


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

There is no right or wrong. My definition of a stitch is if you can do it over and over and it doesn't fall out it is a stitch!!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

Simple...they usually don't!


Irene Kidney said:


> I sometimes wonder how people stay in business with their attitude. Whatever happened to the well known phrase 'the customer is always right'


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been knitting that way since the beginning(over 50 years). My work always turns out great. It's fast and easy. I teach kids how to knit. They pick it up in a flash. One of my students got it so quickly. Her stitches are even and uniform. she loves knitting. she always tells me how much fun it is and how easy it is to do.

I also find with this method you don't even have to look at your work. I just feel my stitches


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

There are a lot of people out there that think their way is the only right way-not just about knitting. You can choose to get upset or choose to ignore them. To me they are not worth the energy to get upset, why give them that power over you?


----------



## Silkweaver (Oct 12, 2017)

I could write a book on cranky yarn shop owners! I owned a shop for 13 years and closed it the day after I told a customer to leave my shop immediately. I really didn't think I owned a "yarn" shop; I owned a Handweaving studio with yarn. Knitters can smell yarn for 20 miles so I had knitters also. 
Hand-knitter (HK): Why do you have all this cone yarn?
Me: This is primarily a Handweaving (HW) studio. HWs use coned yarn.
HK: But knitters can't use it. 
ME: sure you can. You can buy 12 balls of yarn to make a sweater or you can buy one cone that's all one piece of yarn. 
HK: Well I don't want to carry around a big cone of yarn. 
HK: Where are your patterns? 
ME: we are a Handweaving shop we don't carry knitting patterns. 
HK: You have yarn, its ridiculous you don't have knitting patterns. 
HK: I drove all the way here and you couldn't help me. I've wasted my whole morning. 
ME: Time away from my students, half hour. Money made - 0

HK: I have this pattern and I want to make it in cashmere. 
ME: Here is all our cashmere. 
HK: Oh good, you have a beautiful pink. 
ME: Time spent, 15 minutes. Money made, $375.00. (Which is actually $187.50 plus overhead so about $125.00)
Four months later the lady brings the sweater back and it's beautiful. 
HK: I bought the yarn for this sweater here and I hate it. I want my money back. 
ME: I'm thinking what the hell, it's a beautiful sweater, I love pink and who doesn't love cashmere. I said Ok I'll give your money back and keep the sweater. At this time she went ballistic. Said I was trying to cheat her and she wanted her money and the sweater, that her niece wanted it. She left screaming she would tell everyone she knew to not come to my shop. 

My shop was 10 miles from a KOA and a Thousand Trails. I was forever getting people in who bought yarn at their last stop and wanted me to help them or teach them. When I said there was a $15.00 an hour charge they'd get steamed saying the shop where they bought the yarn said they would help free. They'd get more steamed when I said maybe they should go back to that shop. 

The straw that broke the camel's back was when a woman came in with 2 children who had snot running down to their chins, sniveling and crying. She said she had to take the day off because her babysitter stayed home. She never had the time to come and really see what I had so she had a wasted day and decided to spend it at my shop. I told her that I thought her sick children should be home in bed and would she please leave. 

I can probably tell 1300 more stories like these. That's a hundred a year, breaks down to about 2 a week. You have to think that most yarn shops are on a tight budget. My partner and I did everything. We talked (fought) with yarn reps. Did the ordering, receiving, pricing, shelving and selling. We cleaned, dusted, did the books. We unstopped the toilet so many times I thought about becoming a plumber. In the meantime my Handweavers were in the studio quietly weaving away. 

So the next time you're in a yarn shop and the person is a little cranky, she probably just got finished waiting on someone who tried to return some yarn with no receipt that she said she bought not too long ago that had moths having a picnic in. When she looked it up (computers are a wonder) she discovered that the customer bought the yarn 7-1/2 years ago and probably kept it in a box that her cat slept in. 
WOW! This is a book. Thanks for the vent.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Many people in a teaching position suffer from "Gotta Know It All" syndrome (I made that up) because they fear saying, I don't know. If they let the student know there is something they don't know/can't do, then they think the student will look down on them. It actually works the other way. I don't know but I'll look it up-- magic words. Student sees they don't have to know everything but can look it up.

I feel sorry for owner-- may not have a shop long unless ass't deals more with customers.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> We were just comparing knitting techniques at my knit club.
> 
> We all do it differently. We are all awesome!


Exactly! Sad that a fellow knitter ( shop owner) would say such a thing. Oh well, her loss.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

I had my knitting "teacher" tell me my cast on and knits and purls were wrong. I told her my mother taught me and she knitted many garments over her lifetime. This poor excuse for a teacher said - well, your mother doesn't know how to knit. End of lessons. Don't listen to anyone who just wants to tear you down and if it's not their way it is wrong. Such a person is poison.


----------



## Victor_ (Mar 6, 2014)

Not a nice lady, worse sales person!


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Many people in a teaching position suffer from "Gotta Know It All" syndrome (I made that up) because they fear saying, I don't know. If they let the student know there is something they don't know/can't do, then they think the student will look down on them. It actually works the other way. I don't know but I'll look it up-- magic words. Student sees they don't have to know everything but can look it up.
> 
> I feel sorry for owner-- may not have a shop long unless ass't deals more with customers.


That's one thing I had no problem with when I was teaching, saying "Sorry, I don't know, but I'll look it up and tell you next week." Students didn't mind at all, and kept coming with their questions!
Today, I am no longer teaching any crafts, have switched to ESL classes. Same thing here: Students are able to find questions I don't know the answer to. These too are adult ladies (no gentlemen at the moment), and they sure know to come up with questions. Again, I tell them that I don't have the answer but will look it up and bring the answer next week. 
What I will not do is give them a cock-and-bull story to cover up my own lack of knowledge or ability!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

EstherOne said:


> That's one thing I had no problem with when I was teaching, saying "Sorry, I don't know, but I'll look it up and tell you next week." Students didn't mind at all, and kept coming with their questions!
> Today, I am no longer teaching any crafts, have switched to ESL classes. Same thing here: Students are able to find questions I don't know the answer to. These too are adult ladies (no gentlemen at the moment), and they sure know to come up with questions. Again, I tell them that I don't have the answer but will look it up and bring the answer next week.
> What I will not do is give them a cock-and-bull story to cover up my own lack of knowledge or ability!


Good for you-- you must be a great teacher and I'll bet they love you!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I didn't even know there was a name for the way I knit. I thought it was so cool that I just started doing it that way by accident, probably because I crocheted for 30 yrs. before I knit. I found it was so much easier to just "poke" that purl down into the hole and when I turned around the knit stitch had a nice big open spot to poke into on the back. No more sore fingers from the twirling motion of purling or looping the yarn over when knitting.

I did notice it was hard to do increases and decreases. Well not hard, I was never sure I was doing them right.

Looking up "combination knitting" because of this topic I came across an article that explains how to do them:
http://www.grumperina.com/table.pdf


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

My mother taught me to knit combined continental when I was a teen. When I decided to knit my new husband a sweater (we just celebrated our 51st anniversary), the woman told me I knit wrong, and had me switch to English style. That’s still the way I knit, though every once in a while I try to switch to combined. Since I’m a relatively fast English style knitter and have no hand pain from doing it that way, I’m just not motivated enough to switch for a project. I’m still annoyed at that lady from long ago. I can say that, other than that one time, I’ve never had a bad experience at a lys. I find they’re generally helpful, friendly and welcoming. But I’m also not very sensitive person (my husband says I’m like a duck, everything rolls off my back), and am fairly assertive.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I was also told I knit wrongly. Dang. Yet, I produce knitted items. There's no right way or wrong way, just control freaks.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I am with you, Betsy. I do not knit combination, but the owner telling you that you are wrong is not right. If you like the results of the way you knit, then that is the right way for you. She is neither tactful or a good person to represent her shop. Do it your way, that is your right way!
Dot


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow!!! How judgmental! Shame on her.


----------



## Chriis (May 26, 2016)

Somebody better tell her to get busy.....she needs to inform a good part of the world that they and their ancestors have been doing it all wrong for hundreds of years!
And I guarantee you, if she saw a finished product done in that fashion she'd never know the difference. The arrogance of some people. 
I was taught to learn as many methods as possible so that if I got "tired" doing it one way I could knit on using another method.....and practice, practice, practice so no one would ever know. AND I DO!!!!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

desireeross said:


> There is no wrong way . I say, Whatever, it works for me


Exactly my opinion. I sure as heck wouldn't go back to that yarn store.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

EstherOne said:


> Today, I am no longer teaching any crafts, have switched to ESL classes. Same thing here: Students are able to find questions I don't know the answer to. These too are adult ladies (no gentlemen at the moment), and they sure know to come up with questions. Again, I tell them that I don't have the answer but will look it up and bring the answer next week.
> What I will not do is give them a cock-and-bull story to cover up my own lack of knowledge or ability!


I used to do the same thing on a daily basis when I was teaching first-grade English learners in Oxnard, California. When I shared with my fellow teachers some of the wonderful questions that I had to research the answers to, many of them stated that the students would never respect me if I ever revealed that I didn't know everything. Those were the same colleagues who had been taught never to smile in class till after Christmas!! Ay ay ay!!

On the contrary, my welcoming of such questions helped the immigrant kids feel more comfortable in a strange [to them] land. Their parents loved it too. [The same parents who dropped in after school for chats and questions of their own, with little gifts of onions or strawberries from the fields where their family members worked. The same eager parents whom my colleagues dismissed as "apathetic."] Just as in crafts, I discovered that there is no wrong way to learn. Whatever works, and involves the learners in figuring out their own best practices, is the right [and most respectful] way.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

yourmother306 said:


> I just looked up "combination knitting", it's the way I do it!
> I call it "Eastern European".
> It's quick and easy for a crocheter to pick up and understand.
> I've made thousands of items, and they all came out beautiful.


I hear about this style on KP, but know nothing about it. I will check it out.


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

I looked at some videos and am intrigued by this method. Going to give it a try. I've always hated purl stitches cause they were so much slower but doing them this way should speed things up! When I first learned to knit at the age of 14 with regular straight needles, I quickly started putting one needle under my left arm to 'keep it out of my way' while the other needle and my hands did the work. Other knitters made fun of me (not the one who was teaching me) but I persevered. I was more comfortable that way. 10 years later I was knitting with a couple of elderly women that I knew. One of them put down her work and just stared at me and I was thinking, "Here we go again." She actually got a tear in her eye and said I was bringing back so many memories for her; she hadn't seen anyone knit like that since she'd come to the States as a young bride many years ago. All her relatives and friends back home knit the way I did. She was Welsh and there's Welsh in my ancestery. I was so soaring on my way home that day; I was normal somewhere in the world. LOL

It's been 54 years since I learned to knit and I'm still learning new techniques. I've learned to knit with circular needles and prefer them now over straights. I've also taught myself how to carry yarn in each hand to speed up Fair Isle knitting and to do Magic Loop. Looking forward to speeding up purling with this combination knitting. There is always something you can learn from others. It keeps our minds active and the creative juices flowing. I feel sorry for those who close their minds to the possibilities.


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Silkweaver said:


> I could write a book on cranky yarn shop owners! I owned a shop for 13 years and closed it the day after I told a customer to leave my shop immediately. I really didn't think I owned a "yarn" shop; I owned a Handweaving studio with yarn. Knitters can smell yarn for 20 miles so I had knitters also.
> Hand-knitter (HK): Why do you have all this cone yarn?
> Me: This is primarily a Handweaving (HW) studio. HWs use coned yarn.
> HK: But knitters can't use it.
> ...


Thanks for another point of view...I love my LYS...have had many wonderful experiences there & a few upsets along the way too, but the good has always out numbered any negative. Don't let one bad experience stop anyone from going back to their LYS, they have so much to offer!


----------



## Shintoga (Apr 8, 2014)

I've wondered now and again what my own style of knitting is called - looking on Google it turns out I do Continental style lol..


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Truly, there is no right or wrong way to knit. Each knitter works as s/he chooses. BUT, that being said, there are reasons why one could benefit from choosing one way over another--ergonomics and speed being two of them. It is commonly claimed that continental is faster than English but that is not necessarily true. In particular, flicking style of English is very ergonomic and inherently just as fast as continental.


----------



## alifletcher (Jun 8, 2012)

You are absolutely right. There is no right or wrong way to knit as long as you keep the all the stitches going in the same direction. Mothers and grandmothers have been teaching their children to knit for centuries. All techniques are different. That is what makes each project so unique. Wish you were in Hilton Head SC, the instructors in our shop would help you ! Happy Knitting !


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

I went to my LYS for some help and was asked if I had bought the yarn or pattern there. I told the person no, not for that project but I had bought a lot of yarn there. She said they only helped if you bought your supplies there. I haven't been back. Have bought hundreds (maybe over a thousand) of dollars worth of yarn and patterns mostly on-line since then. If I have a problem with a pattern I will ask you guys. You are much nicer and I appreciate that.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

I am a long time teacher (elementary school). My classroom operates on the power of yet; I haven't learned it yet, I don't know how to do it yet etc. Then we work on how we can figure out how to learn things we haven't learned yet. I thought about knitting and the way I teach addition. I teach several strategies for learning addition such as counting on, drawing pictures to model quantity, using objects(manipulatives), Rekenreks etc. No one strategy works for every child, and of course, students will eventually memorize their math facts (Yes, we practice fact fluency too). My point is that there is no one right way, nor any shame in not knowing something. As a matter of fact, learning how to find out things that you don't know is a very important skill for students, as well as anyone who wants to be a life long learner.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> I just looked up "combination knitting", it's the way I do it!
> I call it "Eastern European".
> It's quick and easy for a crocheter to pick up and understand.
> I've made thousands of items, and they all came out beautiful.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I think you must've run into my LYS owner. That is the same type of thing my mother and then I, were told in art classes. They said Never use black in a painting! I have several times, and won prizes for my paintings. Sometimes there is no other way to achieve the results you're looking for. I am also a rebel. I taught myself how to combination knit and it's much faster easier and less clumsy than any other way. Good for you! I never would dispute anything when I was younger, I'd just continue doing it my way without speaking out. It (combination knitting) seems to be something a crocheter would come up with, which I am.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

malem said:


> I am a long time teacher (elementary school). My classroom operates on the power of yet; I haven't learned it yet, I don't know how to do it yet etc. Then we work on how we can figure out how to learn things we haven't learned yet. I thought about knitting and the way I teach addition. I teach several strategies for learning addition such as counting on, drawing pictures to model quantity, using objects(manipulatives), Rekenreks etc. No one strategy works for every child, and of course, students will eventually memorize their math facts (Yes, we practice fact fluency too). My point is that there is no one right way, nor any shame in not knowing something. As a matter of fact, learning how to find out things that you don't know is a very important skill for students, as well as anyone who wants to be a life long learner.


Thank you for mentioning Rekenreks. I'd never heard of them before, and now - decades too late - wish Sister Helen Muriel (first and second grades) had known of them and used them with us. At 71, I either reach for a calculator, or count on my fingers. I _still_ haven't memorized all my times tables; brain just _won't_. Algebra was a breeze; geometry, trig, and calc weren't - though I hobbled through.

I wish I'd had teachers whose classrooms operated on the power of yet!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> There is only one yarn shop where I found the owner to be totally awful. She bought the shop from someone I had liked, and moved it's location. She did have a lovely location that didn't require walking up a flight of stairs. When I stopped in, she asked me if I was there to learn to knit. When I told her, no, I was just looking at yarn and had been knitting for over 40 years, without having seen me knit, she told me, *"Well, I know you're doing it all wrong because you didn't learn from me!"*
> 
> Needless to say, I didn't buy anything there and the shop closed a few months later.


I only know one word to describe such an attitude: chutzpah! Sheesh!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Silkweaver said:


> *I could write a book on cranky yarn shop owners!* I owned a shop for 13 years and closed it the day after I told a customer to leave my shop immediately. I really didn't think I owned a "yarn" shop; I owned a Handweaving studio with yarn. Knitters can smell yarn for 20 miles so I had knitters also.
> Hand-knitter (HK): Why do you have all this cone yarn?
> Me: This is primarily a Handweaving (HW) studio. HWs use coned yarn.
> HK: But knitters can't use it.
> ...


Please, advise me when your book is published. I would love to read it! 
I'm amazed that there are such customers.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> I didn't even know there was a name for the way I knit. I thought it was so cool that I just started doing it that way by accident, probably because I crocheted for 30 yrs. before I knit. I found it was so much easier to just "poke" that purl down into the hole and when I turned around the knit stitch had a nice big open spot to poke into on the back. No more sore fingers from the twirling motion of purling or looping the yarn over when knitting.
> 
> I did notice it was hard to do increases and decreases. Well not hard, I was never sure I was doing them right.
> 
> ...


Thank you for finding that link!!


----------



## B5218 (Jan 12, 2014)

After 60 years ... a name for what I am doing.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Looking up "combination knitting" because of this topic I came across an article that explains how to do them:
http://www.grumperina.com/table.pdf

CAS50, thanks so much for the link.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't understand 'combination knitting' - what exactly does this mean?


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's a great video! Thank you.
> 
> From the first time I ventured onto public transit with my knitting in my 9-year-old hands, I've been told umpteen times that I was going it 'wrong'. I just kept on doing it the way my grandmother had taught me. Unfortunately for me, she hadn't taught me all that I should have known before tackling lacy stitch patterns a decade after her death. I didn't know that the stitches should have been untwisted, and adding those twisted stitches to lacy patterns and to my already tight tension was a major headache for years! https://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/sampler-afghan-2
> 
> Of course, now that I've been knitting Western European for the last five decades, I don't know if I should risk bollixing up my knitting by reverting to the Eastern European method of purling. :sm17: Oh! If I do, I'll have to start a new project!! Can't be mixing techniques in one project; the tension will be off!


I like your 35-year project and you make me laugh, Jessica-Jean.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Kadoonya said:


> I learned combined decades ago. I didn't know it had a name of its own and I knew no other way. Was often told I was knitting wrong. Didn't care and wondered why those knitting 'right'found purling so hard.


I agree fully!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Unfortunately, my favorite yarn store, Down Cellar in Basking Ridge, closed. I don't know of yarn stores near me in Bridgewater Township, NJ. They were so helpful and friendly, I miss that store.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

B5218 said:


> After 60 years ... a name for what I am doing.


Isn't it empowering to actually have the name for it???!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Indeed! In my knitting/crochet group we have almost as many different styles as members. As long as it get the job done who cares?


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

No wonder so many LYS are going out of business. I would think an owner would do everything possible to encourage a customer and thereby gain repeat business. As others have said...there is no wrong way to knit, only wrong attitudes by some people!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Everyone has their own 'quirks' even within a given style of knitting.That doesn't mean it's wrong, or that knitting in a different way is wrong. I use different ways depending on whether I'm using straights, circulars or DPNs. I would suggest that the person whose help you asked was not herself a very competent knitter, and could only understand one way of working and in order to not 'lose face', she put the blame on you. I teach knitting, among other fibre crafts and have to accommodate different styles that my students (mainly adults) may have learned when at school. I may not be competent with these techniques (no - one can know everything), but as long as I have sufficient understanding of the principle of the technique, I can help with any problems and would certainly never tell anyone it's wrong!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

You are totally correct. Difference is not wrong. Otherwise we would all be "wrong" wouldn't we. I do hope you get some useful help with your knitting.


----------



## gramknit (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow! That wasn’t very nice! It’s so cool to see the different techniques used by so many! I love learning new ways to knit or crochet!


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

njbetsy said:


> Unfortunately, my favorite yarn store, Down Cellar in Basking Ridge, closed. I don't know of yarn stores near me in Bridgewater Township, NJ. They were so helpful and friendly, I miss that store.


I visit NJ almost every summer. It may be a bit of a drive, but I like Pins
and Needles in Princeton.


----------



## JMBeals (Nov 27, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Here you go, Christine. YWIA. Edited to include another link.
> 
> http://www.anniemodesitt.com/knit.html
> 
> ...


----------



## riane57 (Nov 25, 2015)

ulrika said:


> I've been knitting that way since the beginning(over 50 years). My work always turns out great. It's fast and easy. I teach kids how to knit. They pick it up in a flash. One of my students got it so quickly. Her stitches are even and uniform. she loves knitting. she always tells me how much fun it is and how easy it is to do.
> 
> I also find with this method you don't even have to look at your work. I just feel my stitches


Is it too late to "teach an old dog a new trick"? I'd love to learn a faster way of knitting. I knit English style but flick my index finger over, not my whole hand, but it's still much slower than continental. Where or how would you suggest I learn?


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I am also one of those who can't seem to wrap the yarn around in any way to tension... i just end up with tight yarn and a purple finger. Humphh. So i sort of grip the yarn jn my last 2 fingers on the left hand and give a little twitch that lets the yarn slip a bit. I've seen others do this, same as in my crochet. But as in all the other ways folks tension yarn, it works for me.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I love seeing others knit, I've only been knitting around 2 years (did a little 30 years ago, but not a lot) I am thirsty to learn anything I can.... I'm still experimenting with how I hold my needle's and recently changed how I hold my yarn, it has helped my tension so much.
I've been knitting a cloth in continental and am loving it, I still have to stop and think when I start....I don't want to use it half way through my blanket, which now I wish had started it using continental

It's wonderful that we can choose what suits us ☺


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I haven't had time to check out the "combination method", but I use my own combination method. Basically, I do continental knit, and English purl. Sometimes, it's not possible to do continental knit, and in those cases I revert to the regular "throwing" style. I cannot flick the yarn over. Maybe my fingers aren't long enough. But my method works for me. I'm too impatient to use the other method, and all that throwing hurts my shoulder.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I knit this way too, which is also called Russian. As long as you are happy with your results that's all that matters.


----------



## thechillydog (Aug 9, 2017)

I have been knitting for 20+ years and think it's absolutely wonderful that a simple (2 sticks and a piece of string) craft like knitting, with two fundamental stitches, can be done in so many different ways to create so many unique effects. There's not a singular "right" technique that works for everyone. I love that there is always a new method to try or skill to learn. It keeps things interesting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

riane57 said:


> Is it too late to "teach an old dog a new trick"? I'd love to learn a faster way of knitting. I knit English style but flick my index finger over, not my whole hand, but it's still much slower than continental. Where or how would you suggest I learn?


Umm ... May I suggest you look on Google to find out the record holders for speed-knitting? Knitting-belt flicker, I believe. Not any style of continental, though I (personally) believe continental is easier on the joints.

My eldest sister-in-law knits with one needle tucked into her armpit and with the speed of a machine-gun - and takes no pleasure in the act of knitting. Her stitches are even tighter than mine, and I consider myself a tight knitter.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LindaBlueCat said:


> I am also one of those who can't seem to wrap the yarn around in any way to tension... i just end up with tight yarn and a purple finger. Humphh. So i sort of grip the yarn jn my last 2 fingers on the left hand and give a little twitch that lets the yarn slip a bit. I've seen others do this, same as in my crochet. But as in all the other ways folks tension yarn, it works for me.


The purple finger!!! I forgotten _that_!! Long ago as a youngster bent over small needles and very dark green yarn. The only reason those needles survived is because they are plastic with a steel core. The stitches squeaked as I forced them along the needles. And the tip of my left index - around which were but two wraps of yarn - would turn purple after a long enough session!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... May I suggest you look on Google to find out the record holders for speed-knitting? Knitting-belt flicker, I believe. Not any style of continental, though I (personally) believe continental is easier on the joints.
> 
> My eldest sister-in-law knits with one needle tucked into her armpit and with the speed of a machine-gun - and takes no pleasure in the act of knitting. Her stitches are even tighter than mine, and I consider myself a tight knitter.


I get a kick out of Stephanie Pearl-McPhee knitting in the Irish Cottage style. I wonder if that's what your sister-in-law does.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

It is my understanding that there is no right or wrong method to knitting.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jvallas said:


> I get a kick out of Stephanie Pearl-McPhee knitting in the Irish Cottage style. I wonder if that's what your sister-in-law does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tique (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been a combination knitter since I learnt to knit - a left handed thrower which served me well for many years. I learnt continental after finding out here that such a thing existed but ended up doing eastern european or combination instead of continental - my mother knitted using what is being called Portuguese, although in Bulgaria my mother wouldn't have called it that.

The yarn store owner is just a little bit ignorant to say the least - the best response is "Really, don't you know about this style - I am surprised that you don't"


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The purple finger!!! I forgotten _that_!! Long ago as a youngster bent over small needles and very dark green yarn. The only reason those needles survived is because they are plastic with a steel core. The stitches squeaked as I forced them along the needles. And the tip of my left index - around which were but two wraps of yarn - would turn purple after a long enough session!!!


I've learned to stop before the purple finger, but mostly i don't even try wrapping. So glad to hear it happened to someone else! :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LindaBlueCat said:


> I've learned to stop before the purple finger, but mostly i don't even try wrapping. So glad to hear it happened to someone else! :sm17:


There may be as many different ways of tensioning yarn as there are knitters and crocheters!
For both, I wrap twice around my left index - the yarn going up from needle tip/hook in front of the finger and over the top, around again (closer to the hand), then inside the middle and ring fingers, and finally out between the ring and pinky to the ball of yarn. When knitting, the index is right up to the needle tips; when crocheting, it's sticking out further away and gets colder in cool weather!
The other continental knitter in our group wraps only twice also, but in the opposite direction from me!
She says that her mother used to wrap several yards around her index!! 
The rest of the group is one or another kind of English-style knitter, but none of them manage the yarn exactly the same as any other!

I love this yarn play!! :sm02:


----------



## Jenannie (Oct 10, 2017)

Gosh I never realised there were so many ways to knit plain and purl. A lot of English knitters knit with one needle tucked under their arm and my old needlework teacher used to knit with a needle tucked under each arm and only her fingers moved. I tried to knit like this but 50 years on still can' t do it - my needles wave about all over the place. But, as said, it's the end result that counts and who cares how it has been achieved.
PS apologies for any typos - I hate predictive text


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Dances with Wool said:


> "Irish cottage" I don't think so. The armpit style of knitting is common in the north of England and in Scotland too. It was how I first learned to knit as a young kid and I was stubborn enough to hang onto it for more than 50 years. I still miss the speed of it.


You don't think so what? The name of it? I've also seen lever knitting as a name.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Nope. Whatever that style is, it's nowhere near as fast as Souad goes. Souad _can_ knit with circulars, but doesn't like them one bit. When she knits, it's _strictly_ to produce the project, and she's all business about it. When she tried to knit a row on my project - on circulars - I had to re-do what she'd done; the stitches were impossibly tight on the needles! Even if she _wanted_ to use circulars, she couldn't; such tight stitches are too tight to get back onto the needle tips after having relaxed on the cable.


I'd love to see that!


----------



## mrsknits (Oct 23, 2017)

Sorry to be unsympathetic but it seems that you went into a shop for free help with a mistake that you made and now you have an awful lot of umbrage at the person who probably helped you with your dropped stitches. I took a class once, about 20 years into my knitting career and the instructor told me I was purling wrong. I tried it her way and it increased my knitting speed tremendously. I went from take a year to knit an adult sweater to getting any sweater done in 3 weeks. Sometimes comments are meant to be helpful, not critical.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

You're welcome. 



Jessica-Jean said:


> Thank you for finding that link!!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sure thing! I'm glad I came back to this topic so I remembered to print the sheet. DH was napping when I found it. 



Bea 465 said:


> Looking up "combination knitting" because of this topic I came across an article that explains how to do them:
> http://www.grumperina.com/table.pdf
> 
> CAS50, thanks so much for the link.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

My grandmother (who was born before the turn of the century) was a continental knitter and she always said she knit "wrong" and that many women had told her that over the years. Later someone explained that the method of knitting she did and had learned from her grandmother was the continental. Interesting that that is still going on.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... May I suggest you look on Google to find out the record holders for speed-knitting? Knitting-belt flicker, I believe. Not any style of continental, though I (personally) believe continental is easier on the joints.
> 
> My eldest sister-in-law knits with one needle tucked into her armpit and with the speed of a machine-gun - and takes no pleasure in the act of knitting. Her stitches are even tighter than mine, and I consider myself a tight knitter.


recent record holder is Hazel Tindal a native Shetlander, who is also a teacher, designer and all round knitting guru, especially in matters of Shetland knitting traditions.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

mrsknits said:


> Sorry to be unsympathetic but it seems that you went into a shop for free help with a mistake that you made and now you have an awful lot of umbrage at the person who probably helped you with your dropped stitches. I took a class once, about 20 years into my knitting career and the instructor told me I was purling wrong. I tried it her way and it increased my knitting speed tremendously. I went from take a year to knit an adult sweater to getting any sweater done in 3 weeks. Sometimes comments are meant to be helpful, not critical.


Knitting help at a LYS should be free as long as there is time to commit to it and not a lengthy process. It makes for good community relations and word of mouth positivity. 
You never purled wrong! You maybe purled in a manner that was less expedient but unles you didn't get a purl stitch from it, it wasn't wrong. There are certainly much more tactful and thus more helpful ways of stating something. Making an off color comment only serves to put people into a defensive position and then you have lost their ear. Stating it by saying, here let me show you how I can recommend you do this, is much different than saying you're doing it wrong! 
Yes that person helped you but most would be offended at that language. 
I know you stated your opinion, and for you, that wasn't wrong either.


----------



## riane57 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Umm ... May I suggest you look on Google to find out the record holders for speed-knitting? Knitting-belt flicker, I believe. Not any style of continental, though I (personally) believe continental is easier on the joints.
> 
> My eldest sister-in-law knits with one needle tucked into her armpit and with the speed of a machine-gun - and takes no pleasure in the act of knitting. Her stitches are even tighter than mine, and I consider myself a tight knitter.


Thank you. I'll look that up. I don't use long enough needles to tuck them under an arm. My problem has always been loose knitting so I go down at least one needle size to get gauge. Loved your quilt story on Ravelry. I'd call that perseverance if I had to give it a title ????????


----------



## iranurse (Sep 6, 2016)

My grandmother has always insisted that I knit 'wrong'. I reply with no, I knit different than you but not wrong. Being different is what makes us all so great


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

iranurse said:


> My grandmother has always insisted that I knit 'wrong'. I reply with no, I knit different than you but not wrong. *Being different is what makes us all so great*


It's so sad that not everyone feels that way!! :sm13:


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

That was very rude of her, and I'm sorry you got that response when you were just asking for help. It's no wonder so many LYS are going out of business. I find this to be the prevailing attitude at the majority of the ones I visit in my area.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Knitting help at a LYS should be free as long as there is time to commit to it and not a lengthy process. It makes for good community relations and word of mouth positivity.
> You never purled wrong! You maybe purled in a manner that was less expedient but unles you didn't get a purl stitch from it, it wasn't wrong. There are certainly much more tactful and thus more helpful ways of stating something. Making an off color comment only serves to put people into a defensive position and then you have lost their ear. Stating it by saying, here let me show you how I can recommend you do this, is much different than saying you're doing it wrong!
> Yes that person helped you but most would be offended at that language.
> I know you stated your opinion, and for you, that wasn't wrong either.


Thank you. The person who helped me was the assistant not the owner. The owner was firm about my knitting the wrong way. The assistant wanted to learn Continental.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

iranurse said:


> My grandmother has always insisted that I knit 'wrong'. I reply with no, I knit different than you but not wrong. Being different is what makes us all so great


Exactly!!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> Thank you. The person who helped me was the assistant not the owner. The owner was firm about my knitting the wrong way. The assistant wanted to learn Continental.


I am for anyone knitting in any way that makes sense to them. I may not understand it but it doesn't impact me at all. All I know for sure is that knitting is a great past time. The feel of yarn sliding through your fingers, the drama of seeing your creation grow from your needles, the sense of accomplishment when you finish your knitted item. And the comfort of wearing your item. Then the thrill of picking your next project and getting your yarn, you cast on and you're off again! And again! And again!
I hope I can encourage everyone starting their individual journey. You learn from every single mistake, from every person, from yourself when you get it after struggling. Don't let haters put their hate on you for being you! You are what you are today! As you go through the journey we all change. Some change for the better. Don't let anyone change you if you don't want to change, it'll come naturally. And not by someone telling you how wrong you are, but by going through your journey that is exclusively yours.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am for anyone knitting in any way that makes sense to them. I may not understand it but it doesn't impact me at all. All I know for sure is that knitting is a great past time. The feel of yarn sliding through your fingers, the drama of seeing your creation grow from your needles, the sense of accomplishment when you finish your knitted item. And the comfort of wearing your item. Then the thrill of picking your next project and getting your yarn, you cast on and you're off again! And again! And again!
> I hope I can encourage everyone starting their individual journey. You learn from every single mistake, from every person, from yourself when you get it after struggling. Don't let haters put their hate on you for being you! You are what you are today! As you go through the journey we all change. Some change for the better. Don't let anyone change you if you don't want to change, it'll come naturally. And not by someone telling you how wrong you are, but by going through your journey that is exclusively yours.


Wonderful!!!

So, SometimesaKnitter, when you're not a knitter, are you a counselor of some kind? Or a motivational speaker?


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wonderful!!!
> 
> So, SometimesaKnitter, when you're not a knitter, are you a counselor of some kind? Or a motivational speaker?


Sorry, was it a bit saccharine? No when I'm not knitting it's summertime and my hands are too hot to knit!


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I do thank you for thinking my statement was wonderful JJ. I do feel that way but the last job I had was a machinist making parts for airplanes. Lol


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Sorry, was it a bit saccharine? No when I'm not knitting it's summertime and my hands are too hot to knit!


No, I didn't think it at all 'saccharine'; it think it's perfect. All too many people - perhaps more women than men - totally undervalue their own worth and allow others to dictate to them. It's past time each stand up for self-worth.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I didn't think it at all 'saccharine'; it think it's perfect. All too many people - perhaps more women than men - totally undervalue their own worth and allow others to dictate to them. It's past time each stand up for self-worth.


Thanks Jessica-Jean! My late husband thought that my hobby was for "old ladies" and that hurt me but I got a lot of pleasure knitting, quilting, and crocheting. I have always been crafty I guess you could say. Living most of my adult life away from my siblings and parents except for visits, and moving often, I used my crafts as a source of comfort. And sometimes as a money saving exersize by making my daughter's school wardrobe for kindergarten. It's served my life well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I was all of nine when I first heard that I shouldn't be doing an old lady's job! Now that I'm an old lady, no one can tell me anything. Do people imagine that old ladies just magically develop a skill at a set age? Some may, but most seem to have been doing it - off and on in many cases - since early childhood. 

Yes, it's an anchor in life. Something that continues growing and connects to those who're gone.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I was all of nine when I first heard that I shouldn't be doing an old lady's job! Now that I'm an old lady, no one can tell me anything. Do people imagine that old ladies just magically develop a skill at a set age? Some may, but most seem to have been doing it - off and on in many cases - since early childhood.
> 
> Yes, it's an anchor in life. Something that continues growing and connects to those who're gone.


Well said JJ.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

tmvasquez said:


> 60 some years ago when I was teaching myself to knit from a book ( no internet ). I could not get the hang of the English style so I always held my yarn in my left hand to make my stitches. I had am aunt that knit and she told me I was doing it wrong and tried to get me to knit in the English style. I could not get it, probably because I crocheted first. Anyway, it wasn't until years later I was able to put a name (continental knitting) to the way I did it. Imagine my surprise. Luckily I did not stop knitting because of my aunts negativity.


Funny, years back I was at a yarn shop and the owner and I knitted differently- She knit with the yarn held in her left hand and I knit with the yarn in my right hand. We decided to "have a race" on the same number of stitches (14) and rows (14). We both completed the knitting at the same time! She told me I was holding the yarn the wrong way.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Funny, years back I was at a yarn shop and the owner and I knitted differently- She knit with the yarn held in her left hand and I knit with the yarn in my right hand. We decided to "have a race" on the same number of stitches (14) and rows (14). We both completed the knitting at the same time! She told me I was holding the yarn the wrong way.


Now that's something I've never tried! I wonder if I can get anyone in our group to race against me? I knit continental, as does one other; the rest are 'throwers', including the one who knits 'lefty'.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Violet Rose said:


> I went to my LYS for some help and was asked if I had bought the yarn or pattern there. I told the person no, not for that project but I had bought a lot of yarn there. She said they only helped if you bought your supplies there. I haven't been back. Have bought hundreds (maybe over a thousand) of dollars worth of yarn and patterns mostly on-line since then. If I have a problem with a pattern I will ask you guys. You are much nicer and I appreciate that.


This happened to me once many years back. I was an avid new knitter then and had a problem with my pattern. Went to a local yarn shop to ask for help, telling them that was my first visit, explaining I had just found out about them. When they found out I didn't buy the yarn there, they said they couldn't help me. That was my last visit.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Now that's something I've never tried! I wonder if I can get anyone in our group to race against me? I knit continental, as does one other; the rest are 'throwers', including the one who knits 'lefty'.


Give it a try and let us know what happens! Good luck!


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

Do a Google search.


----------

